# Vote for April's photo of the month



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are our choices. We have a week to vote for our favorite. Remember our them for April was SPRING!

Debles









Armourbl









Butterismymaster









Champ









DanielleH









Emma&Tilly









Goldenlover84









Gwen









Heidi36oh









Heidi965









Hermionehewitt









Horsey93











Hudson









Jhamblett









Joanne & Asia









Jwemt81









Ljilly28









Mullietucksmom









Noey









Old Gold Mum2001









Reneesdog









Soxoz









Triplepinesfarm









Wilsont2329









Windfair









Ynwat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for voting for my sweet baby who is now 10. : )


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Omgosh they're ALL so gorgeous! I study each and every golden face on here, and they bring tears of joy to my eyes. Their joy and love of life just shines through and it makes me so dang happy. Their expressions are so open, whether they're pensive or happy or just trying to be loved... dang I love goldens


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gosh, there were SO many good photos this time around. Some beautiful goldens. It was hard.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just one more day to get your vote in......


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Hermionehewitt's photo is stunning! Butterismymaster and Ljilly28 was a close second for me though. =]
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Go Deb! I voted for Selka's puppy pic....at least I think it's Selka?
They're all good, but his little puppy self amid those early Spring blooms, just caught my eye. Asia was a close second....but the puppy won my heart!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

bumping back up


----------

